# weight gain in 5 yo female



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

MY family has a 5 yo female shepherd, and she's gained a lot of weight over the past few months. 

She had pups when she was about 4 and a half, and she had some hair loss/hormone issues after that, but the weight gain has happened over the last 2 months or so. We're not sure what it is, but she just seems kind of off. Any ideas??


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

I would get her to your vet and have her examined. It sounds like her thyroid hormone levels may need to be checked at the very least.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I read the title quick and thought it said weight gain in 50 year old female, and thought to myself whoa whos been looking at me !!!!


----------



## ollie_leyna (Oct 21, 2011)

Thyroid! Of course! It's the same for humans and it could have gotten thrown off by her pregnancy! Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Classic signs of thyroid. Weight gain, lethargy, symmetrical hair loss. Banshee also has "extra" nose leather and paw pad leather.


----------

